# I am incensed.



## Fab 4 TT

Shown on ITV not long ago.






Words can not describe........


----------



## maryanne1986

we live in a sick fucking world with sick fucking people!!!


----------



## j8keith

Barbaric, I really feel for the lads family.


----------



## Gazzer

what gets into the mind to even consider doing something like that amazes me, religion is a dangerous thing yet again.
( our own past was terrible)


----------



## Fab 4 TT

j8keith said:


> Barbaric, I really feel for the lads family.


Yep, he'll have been someone's baby boy......

I can't even begin to imagine how the family are going to cope with this.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Unfortunately this type of thing is happening all around the world. It's sad, really is, I just want all these hate preaching individuals out our country and I want our brave boys and girls home. I know it won't stop this type of thing happening but it would be a start.

You don't even need religion now a days to radicalise these individuals.  I'm sure our thoughts go out to the family of the young man who sadly lost his life, living a normal life not in fear of these cowardly actions. We can never let these harbingers of hate break our spirits or are capacity for compassion. We must move forward, fearless in our resolve to stop these types of actions once and for all.


----------



## basky

A Country seriously loosing it's grip! Wake up Britain and smell the coffee! RIP that poor solider, thoughts are with his loved ones.


----------



## TTchan

That video there showing of the scumbag with blood all over his hands just makes me feel sick  it's awful!!! That poor soldier and his family


----------



## mighTy Tee

Barbaric!

All done in the name of religion, I really feel for all the good Muslims, and it is heartening to see them condemning today's actions.

Thoughts are with the family of the deceased and those who witnessed these events.


----------



## rustyintegrale

I don't know what this country is coming to. Or rather I do, and I don't like it.

I cannot imagine how his family must be feeling.


----------



## binary01

TTchan said:


> That video there showing of the scumbag with blood all over his hands just makes me feel sick  it's awful!!! That poor soldier and his family


What's surreal is the woman with the 'easy shopper' walking past him as if she was trying to make her way thru to the front of the queue.

It really is a fragile existence in which the bizarre and business as usual will exist.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## J99 TTC

There is going to come a point where we end up with civil/race related war in this country.
It's the governments immigration policy that's at fault. I'm not racist, but this I think will outrage so many people. 
You already see the EDL on tv all the time, 
What happend today was too much, and unfortunately a lot of innocent Muslims are probally going to get a beating for it.
The government needs to do something fast, before we end up in a vigilante state.

Just my opinion .


----------



## Chris Woods

This made me sick when I saw this , most of my family are or have been in the forces

I try my best not to judge and pull the race card but things like this really wind me up,

Well never stop this if we keep on letting these people into our country , the sooner we stop immigration and weed out the bad eggs the better, but if they keep on letting them in we'll never keep up.


----------



## Spandex

Judging by the accent of the guy who spoke on camera, he was born here. I'm not sure what this has to do with immigration.


----------



## Pugwash69

Chris Woods said:


> Well never stop this if we keep on letting these people into our country , the sooner we stop immigration and weed out the bad eggs the better, but if they keep on letting them in we'll never keep up.


How do you know who "these people" are until they brandish a knife and kill someone? There's probably a million muslims out there cringing at the inevitable backlash of this who just want to live in peace.


----------



## Bung

Spandex said:


> Judging by the accent of the guy who spoke on camera, he was born here. I'm not sure what this has to do with immigration.


Quite right.
Nothing at all really but of course it's easier to blame Johnny foreigner than to accept it's everything to do with governmental foreign policy both ours and America's.


----------



## Danny1

Its only a matter of time until the EDL take over, Government stand is go about your life as normal........ sums it up really.

Sad sad times in this country and its only going to get worse!


----------



## Shug750S

I really do wonder why the cops just didn't slot the bast'ds right there in 'self defence '

Now we'll have trials, appeals, do gooders getting involved and end up spending millions keeping them in jail, and they get their chance in court to preach more BS


----------



## Spandex

Danny1 said:
 

> Its only a matter of time until the EDL take over, Government stand is go about your life as normal........ sums it up really.
> 
> Sad sad times in this country and its only going to get worse!


I don't think so... The EDL are too dumb to convince anyone they're anything other than a bunch of racist hooligans. There will always be morons who support them, but they'll always be in the minority no matter how the politics of the country changes.

Even your average casual racist Daily Mail reader finds the EDL a bit hard to stomach. People like to be able to pretend not to be racists while they look down on immigrants. The middle England cry of "I'm not a racist, but..." doesn't work very well if you follow it with "... I support the EDL". :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

> Even your average casual racist Daily Mail reader finds the EDL a bit hard to stomach. People like to be able to pretend not to be racists while they look down on immigrants. The middle England cry of "I'm not a racist, but..." doesn't work very well if you follow it with "... I support the EDL".


this part of the problem though isn't it? some muslims are free to chant hatred openly......and the law of the land is freedom of speech so shouldn't be a problem. then if a muslim gets arrested for something it is straight away taken as anti muslims :? . it is a bit of a rock and a hard place scenario i guess and as in all societies there are good and bad. it is a minefield to discuss as someone will take umbridge either way.


----------



## YoungOldUn

Shug750S said:


> I really do wonder why the cops just didn't slot the bast'ds right there in 'self defence '
> 
> Now we'll have trials, appeals, do gooders getting involved and end up spending millions keeping them in jail, and they get their chance in court to preach more BS


I cannot express in words just how horrendous I feel about this. I feel that I owe all who serve in our armed forces a huge thank you for all that they do for the country. I feel a great sadness for the young lad who lost his life, for his family and colleagues. I feel a extremely mad that the [email protected]@rds who did this will most probably live to a great age and be greeted as heroes by some. I feel sick that we seem to be helpless to prevent these atrocities taking place and that we have a government who seem to be more concerned about the marital status of same sex couples than sorting out the so called 'Human Rights' of the perpetrators of these kinds of horrendous acts.


----------



## Spandex

Gazzer said:


> Even your average casual racist Daily Mail reader finds the EDL a bit hard to stomach. People like to be able to pretend not to be racists while they look down on immigrants. The middle England cry of "I'm not a racist, but..." doesn't work very well if you follow it with "... I support the EDL".
> 
> 
> 
> this part of the problem though isn't it? some muslims are free to chant hatred openly......and the law of the land is freedom of speech so shouldn't be a problem. then if a muslim gets arrested for something it is straight away taken as anti muslims :? . it is a bit of a rock and a hard place scenario i guess and as in all societies there are good and bad. it is a minefield to discuss as someone will take umbridge either way.
Click to expand...

Muslims are governed by the same laws we are and they have been arrested for inciting racial hatred (Abu Hamza was famously charged and found guilty of this offence). There's no 'rock and a hard place' here as far as I'm concerned. It's possible to condemn the actions of lunatics like the two we saw on the news yesterday without having to condemn the whole of Islam.

As for the idea that we should have killed the two nutjobs from yesterdays attack rather than trying them - that would be giving them exactly what they wanted. They waited for the armed police to arrive then ran at them, knowing they'd be shot. They wanted to die so they would be seen as martyrs. Instead, they'll be shown for what they are in a public trial, then rot in a cell for the rest of their lives. They won't be heroes, they'll be two mentally unstable losers who tried and failed to make a point. I think that's a much better way to deal with them.


----------



## Gazzer

YoungOldUn said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do wonder why the cops just didn't slot the bast'ds right there in 'self defence '
> 
> Now we'll have trials, appeals, do gooders getting involved and end up spending millions keeping them in jail, and they get their chance in court to preach more BS
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot express in words just how horrendous I feel about this. I feel that I owe all who serve in our armed forces a huge thank you for all that they do for the country. I feel a great sadness for the young lad who lost his life, for his family and colleagues. I feel a extremely mad that the [email protected]@rds who did this will most probably live to a great age and be greeted as heroes by some. I feel sick that we seem to be helpless to prevent these atrocities taking place and that we have a government who seem to be more concerned about the marital status of same sex couples than sorting out the so called 'Human Rights' of the perpetrators of these kinds of horrendous acts.
Click to expand...

spot on Jim, we can't sort out these kind of people though can we as the whole system is set up to protect their rights not the good of the country m8.


----------



## Spandex

Gazzer said:


> spot on Jim, we can't sort out these kind of people though can we as the whole system is set up to protect their rights not the good of the country m8.


Who are 'these people'?? Is there a 'Muslim Rights Act' I've not heard of? The human rights laws that people are so fond of blaming for all our problems (despite, I suspect, having no idea what they actually are) are there to protect all of us. The clue is in the name.

The exact same human rights laws that Abu Hamzas lawyers tried to use to prevent his extradition were successfully used to stop the extradition of Gary McKinnon around the same time. These laws are there to protect us all, and they do every day. If you want to give up those rights in order to deport/shoot/whatever some terrorists, then you give them up for everyone.


----------



## Shug750S

Spandex said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> spot on Jim, we can't sort out these kind of people though can we as the whole system is set up to protect their rights not the good of the country m8.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are 'these people'?? Is there a 'Muslim Rights Act' I've not heard of? The human rights laws that people are so fond of blaming for all our problems (despite, I suspect, having no idea what they actually are) are there to protect all of us. The clue is in the name.
> 
> The exact same human rights laws that Abu Hamzas lawyers tried to use to prevent his extradition were successfully used to stop the extradition of Gary McKinnon around the same time. These laws are there to protect us all, and they do every day. If you want to give up those rights in order to deport/shoot/whatever some terrorists, then you give them up for everyone.
Click to expand...

Don't want to start an argument here, but the [email protected]@rds who did this had no regard for any human rights or decent justice for the poor lad, so surely also forfeit any themselves.

Human rights seem to be more available to those who least deserve them in this country sometimes...


----------



## Gazzer

Spandex said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even your average casual racist Daily Mail reader finds the EDL a bit hard to stomach. People like to be able to pretend not to be racists while they look down on immigrants. The middle England cry of "I'm not a racist, but..." doesn't work very well if you follow it with "... I support the EDL".
> 
> 
> 
> this part of the problem though isn't it? some muslims are free to chant hatred openly......and the law of the land is freedom of speech so shouldn't be a problem. then if a muslim gets arrested for something it is straight away taken as anti muslims :? . it is a bit of a rock and a hard place scenario i guess and as in all societies there are good and bad. it is a minefield to discuss as someone will take umbridge either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims are governed by the same laws we are and they have been arrested for inciting racial hatred (Abu Hamza was famously charged and found guilty of this offence). There's no 'rock and a hard place' here as far as I'm concerned. It's possible to condemn the actions of lunatics like the two we saw on the news yesterday without having to condemn the whole of Islam.
> 
> As for the idea that we should have killed the two nutjobs from yesterdays attack rather than trying them - that would be giving them exactly what they wanted. They waited for the armed police to arrive then ran at them, knowing they'd be shot. They wanted to die so they would be seen as martyrs. Instead, they'll be shown for what they are in a public trial, then rot in a cell for the rest of their lives. They won't be heroes, they'll be two mentally unstable losers who tried and failed to make a point. I think that's a much better way to deal with them.
Click to expand...

yes i agree to a point spandy, but let us be honest here i have seen some muslim rallies where they openly have placards stating that all police should be killed and calling the british government racist against all muslims. we both know it isnt and compared to the yank cops ours are bloody saints. so why do they feel the need to protest so strongly when in their own country they would be arrested and tortured for these very acts. (hence my rock and hard place) i know that you are only stating the laws of the land and equal rights etc........but it isnt equal to us on the street is it in all honesty. the poor police have to be so carefull how they deal with these communities and have employed muslim or black officers purely to deal with them and their feelings and religeon. the muslim council of britain condemmed this act as barbarity and yes it was, yet they are still welcome to be in the muslim faith and to prey alongside other muslims. see it isn't as black and white i think, this morning i was working down the armoury again and all of the cops i met just said that they should have just shot them stone dead. i know that is their own personal view and not that of the police federation or the laws of the land. the sad thing is that this poor guy got hacked to death and some barrister will earn good money defending them to the best of their ability and try every angle to get them off. the comments above about our society is sick is indeed very true i feel.


----------



## Spandex

Shug750S said:


> Don't want to start an argument here, but the [email protected]@rds who did this had no regard for any human rights or decent justice for the poor lad, so surely also forfeit any themselves.
> 
> Human rights seem to be more available to those who least deserve them in this country sometimes...


The whole principal of human rights is that you can't give them up and they apply to everyone equally.

The people who carried out this attack had no regard for human rights, it's true. But surely we don't want to emulate them? They said to passers by, "an eye for an eye". Are we planning on following that example too? The fact that we live by better standards than these people is a good thing.


----------



## Spandex

Gazzer said:


> yes i agree to a point spandy, but let us be honest here i have seen some muslim rallies where they openly have placards stating that all police should be killed and calling the british government racist against all muslims. we both know it isnt and compared to the yank cops ours are bloody saints.


Calling the government racist is hardly an arrestable offence. Regardless, I'm pretty certain you have no idea how many muslims have been arrested at rallies, so I'm not sure why you're so convinced it doesn't happen.


Gazzer said:


> so why do they feel the need to protest so strongly when in their own country they would be arrested and tortured for these very acts. (hence my rock and hard place)


Surely that answered itself. They protest because they can. There are lots of protests that happen that I disagree with (not just religious protests) but I still think it's a good thing that these protests can happen.


Gazzer said:


> i know that you are only stating the laws of the land and equal rights etc........but it isnt equal to us on the street is it in all honesty. the poor police have to be so carefull how they deal with these communities and have employed muslim or black officers purely to deal with them and their feelings and religeon. the muslim council of britain condemmed this act as barbarity and yes it was, yet they are still welcome to be in the muslim faith and to prey alongside other muslims. see it isn't as black and white i think, this morning i was working down the armoury again and all of the cops i met just said that they should have just shot them stone dead. i know that is their own personal view and not that of the police federation or the laws of the land. the sad thing is that this poor guy got hacked to death and some barrister will earn good money defending them to the best of their ability and try every angle to get them off. the comments above about our society is sick is indeed very true i feel.


I'm sure there are plenty of officers who feel like that, but there will be plenty who don't too. It doesn't really change anything. I've said why I'm glad they didn't kill them - at the very least it's stopped them doing everything they set out to do.


----------



## Shug750S

Spandex said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to start an argument here, but the [email protected]@rds who did this had no regard for any human rights or decent justice for the poor lad, so surely also forfeit any themselves.
> 
> Human rights seem to be more available to those who least deserve them in this country sometimes...
> 
> 
> 
> The whole principal of human rights is that you can't give them up and they apply to everyone equally.
> 
> The people who carried out this attack had no regard for human rights, it's true. But surely we don't want to emulate them? They said to passers by, "an eye for an eye". Are we planning on following that example too? The fact that we live by better standards than these people is a good thing.
Click to expand...

Agree on the principal pal, but come on, those [email protected] just murdered a guy in the street. Total cold blooded attack. They didn't give him a chance, so don't deserve any themselves, but now, every breath they take is one more than he got.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Spandex said:


> As for the idea that we should have killed the two nutjobs from yesterdays attack rather than trying them - that would be giving them exactly what they wanted. They waited for the armed police to arrive then ran at them, knowing they'd be shot. They wanted to die so they would be seen as martyrs. Instead, they'll be shown for what they are in a public trial, then rot in a cell for the rest of their lives. They won't be heroes, they'll be two mentally unstable losers who tried and failed to make a point. I think that's a much better way to deal with them.


Exactly. A hard point to accept by most of us who were shocked by yesterday's events. Natural instinct is to retaliate or want instant retribution. I'm not sure that wouldn't be adding highly flammable fuel to an already potent mix.


----------



## Gazzer

Spandex said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to start an argument here, but the [email protected]@rds who did this had no regard for any human rights or decent justice for the poor lad, so surely also forfeit any themselves.
> 
> Human rights seem to be more available to those who least deserve them in this country sometimes...
> 
> 
> 
> The whole principal of human rights is that you can't give them up and they apply to everyone equally.
> 
> The people who carried out this attack had no regard for human rights, it's true. But surely we don't want to emulate them? They said to passers by, "an eye for an eye". Are we planning on following that example too? The fact that we live by better standards than these people is a good thing.
Click to expand...

i know that by looking at it from outside of the box as you are.......you are 100% correct. so we brought laws in against football hooligans and other factions of society in the past. so why does the muslim council not just condem these nutters but actively seek them out and expel them? after all they are bringing the fath into disrepute if that is the correct terminology.

right i have to bugger off on a site welding job, pick this up later maybe.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Gazzer said:


> right i have to bugger off on a site welding job, pick this up later maybe.


Don't bugger it up Gaz or else every welder in the land will get torched... :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn

Spandex said:


> They wanted to die so they would be seen as martyrs. Instead, they'll be shown for what they are in a public trial, then rot in a cell for the rest of their lives. They won't be heroes, they'll be two mentally unstable losers who tried and failed to make a point. I think that's a much better way to deal with them.


I totally agree Spandex and truly and sincerely hope that they will rot in a cell for the rest of their lives, but I have some doubts and I think that Gazzer will probably be proved correct when he said


> some barrister will earn good money defending them to the best of their ability and try every angle to get them off.


----------



## rustyintegrale

YoungOldUn said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wanted to die so they would be seen as martyrs. Instead, they'll be shown for what they are in a public trial, then rot in a cell for the rest of their lives. They won't be heroes, they'll be two mentally unstable losers who tried and failed to make a point. I think that's a much better way to deal with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree Spandex and truly and sincerely hope that they will rot in a cell for the rest of their lives, but I have some doubts and I think that Gazzer will probably be proved correct when he said
> 
> 
> 
> some barrister will earn good money defending them to the best of their ability and try every angle to get them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If they end up in jail then I think they might find a life sentence to be a very short life sentence.


----------



## Danny1

http://theroadtoemmaus.org/RdLb/33Rlg/I ... tIslam.htm

Why don't we follow suit!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Apparently, this is the soldier killed.










The guy looks like he just got out of school and is a young father. FFS... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## maryanne1986

its so sad


----------



## Shug750S

Just watching BBC news talking to one of the killer's mates, who knew the guy under his Muslim name of Holy Warrior.

FFS, if this really was his Muslim name is there not a starting point to start thinking about who gets pulled in and looked at as future risks.

Even the most liberal people must admit there's a bit of a clue, and is not a normal name...


----------



## rustyintegrale

Danny1 said:


> http://theroadtoemmaus.org/RdLb/33Rlg/Islm/AustIslam.htm
> 
> Why don't we follow suit!


Better still persuade Australia to let all us Brits in who agree to the terms and leave this crumbling, increasingly unfair and third-world isle to the rest of Europe.


----------



## Gazzer

(now this is a real leader) :wink: 
Prime Minister Julia Gillard- Australia:

Muslims who want to live under Islamic Sharia law were told on Wednesday to get out of Australia , as the government targeted radicals in a bid to head off potential terror attacks..

Separately, Gillard angered some Australian Muslims on Wednesday by saying she supported spy agencies monitoring the nation's mosques. Quote:

'IMMIGRANTS, NOT AUSTRALIANS, MUST ADAPT.. Take It Or Leave It.
I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on Bali , we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Australians. '

'This culture has been developed over two centuries of struggles, trials and victories by millions of men and women who have sought freedom'

'We speak mainly ENGLISH, not Spanish, Lebanese, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any other language. Therefore, if you wish to become part of our society .... Learn the language!'

'Most Australians believe in God. This is not some Christian, right wing, political push, but a fact, because Christian men and women, on Christian principles, founded this nation, and this is clearly documented. It is certainly appropriate to display it on the walls of our schools. If God offends you, then I suggest you consider another part of the world as your new home, because God is part of our culture.'

'We will accept your beliefs, and will not question why. All we ask is that you accept ours, and live in harmony and peaceful enjoyment with us.'

'This is OUR COUNTRY, OUR LAND, and OUR LIFESTYLE, and we will allow you every opportunity to enjoy all this. But once you are done complaining, whining, and griping about Our Flag, Our Pledge, Our Christian beliefs, or Our Way of Life, I highly encourage you take advantage of one other great Australian freedom, 'THE RIGHT TO LEAVE'.' 'If you aren't happy here then LEAVE. We didn't force you to come here. You asked to be here. So accept the country YOU accepted.'


----------



## Spandex

Danny1 said:


> http://theroadtoemmaus.org/RdLb/33Rlg/Islm/AustIslam.htm
> 
> Why don't we follow suit!


Always check Snopes...

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/australia.asp



> The individual statements attributed to Australian government officials included in the e-mail reproduced at the head of this page are thus essentially accurate, but the selectively-quoted excerpts of controversial material from different news stories create the misleading overall impression that Australia enacted a formal policy to force some Muslim groups out of the country. The statements quoted were part of the public debate over an issue that flared briefly in the immediate aftermath of the London Tube bombings, then quietly subsided.
> 
> Subsequent versions of this item have been altered to replace the names of out-of-office politicians with their modern counterparts (e.g., Kevin Rudd for John Howard, Julia Gillard for Kevin Rudd), thereby attributing words and thoughts to people who did not express them.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Gazzer said:


> (now this is a real leader) :wink:
> Prime Minister Julia Gillard- Australia:
> 
> Muslims who want to live under Islamic Sharia law were told on Wednesday to get out of Australia , as the government targeted radicals in a bid to head off potential terror attacks..
> 
> Separately, Gillard angered some Australian Muslims on Wednesday by saying she supported spy agencies monitoring the nation's mosques. Quote:
> 
> 'IMMIGRANTS, NOT AUSTRALIANS, MUST ADAPT.. Take It Or Leave It.
> I am tired of this nation worrying about whether we are offending some individual or their culture. Since the terrorist attacks on Bali , we have experienced a surge in patriotism by the majority of Australians. '
> 
> 'This culture has been developed over two centuries of struggles, trials and victories by millions of men and women who have sought freedom'
> 
> 'We speak mainly ENGLISH, not Spanish, Lebanese, Arabic, Chinese, Japanese, Russian, or any other language. Therefore, if you wish to become part of our society .... Learn the language!'
> 
> 'Most Australians believe in God. This is not some Christian, right wing, political push, but a fact, because Christian men and women, on Christian principles, founded this nation, and this is clearly documented. It is certainly appropriate to display it on the walls of our schools. If God offends you, then I suggest you consider another part of the world as your new home, because God is part of our culture.'
> 
> 'We will accept your beliefs, and will not question why. All we ask is that you accept ours, and live in harmony and peaceful enjoyment with us.'
> 
> 'This is OUR COUNTRY, OUR LAND, and OUR LIFESTYLE, and we will allow you every opportunity to enjoy all this. But once you are done complaining, whining, and griping about Our Flag, Our Pledge, Our Christian beliefs, or Our Way of Life, I highly encourage you take advantage of one other great Australian freedom, 'THE RIGHT TO LEAVE'.' 'If you aren't happy here then LEAVE. We didn't force you to come here. You asked to be here. So accept the country YOU accepted.'


Yus!  *In light of Spandy's post above, if that is genuine then I wholeheartedly subscribe to it. We should be doing the same.


----------



## Gazzer

Spandex said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://theroadtoemmaus.org/RdLb/33Rlg/Islm/AustIslam.htm
> 
> Why don't we follow suit!
> 
> 
> 
> Always check Snopes...
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/australia.asp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The individual statements attributed to Australian government officials included in the e-mail reproduced at the head of this page are thus essentially accurate, but the selectively-quoted excerpts of controversial material from different news stories create the misleading overall impression that Australia enacted a formal policy to force some Muslim groups out of the country. The statements quoted were part of the public debate over an issue that flared briefly in the immediate aftermath of the London Tube bombings, then quietly subsided.
> 
> Subsequent versions of this item have been altered to replace the names of out-of-office politicians with their modern counterparts (e.g., Kevin Rudd for John Howard, Julia Gillard for Kevin Rudd), thereby attributing words and thoughts to people who did not express them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

whether it was original or mish mashed together from various quotes...........can you imagine the leader or ex leader of any party in the uk making a statement of this kind? what it says is basically what every decent hard working person in the uk wants be them black white asian or muslim...........to co exists without fear of intimidation or harrasment.


----------



## John-H

YoungOldUn said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wanted to die so they would be seen as martyrs. Instead, they'll be shown for what they are in a public trial, then rot in a cell for the rest of their lives. They won't be heroes, they'll be two mentally unstable losers who tried and failed to make a point. I think that's a much better way to deal with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree Spandex and truly and sincerely hope that they will rot in a cell for the rest of their lives, but I have some doubts and I think that Gazzer will probably be proved correct when he said
> 
> 
> 
> some barrister will earn good money defending them to the best of their ability and try every angle to get them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, that's our legal system - advocate representation and even apparently bad people are allowed one - but in the circumstances with all the video footage and witnesses it seems likely they will be found guilty don't you think?


----------



## Spandex

John-H said:


> Yes, that's our legal system - advocate representation and even apparently bad people are allowed one - but in the circumstances with all the video footage and witnesses it seems likely they will be found guilty don't you think?


Exactly. There's enough about yesterdays events to be outraged about without inventing future scenarios then getting outraged about them too.


----------



## Gazzer

John i wouldn't buy a lottery ticket on it just yet m8, led astray by extremists and brain washed into doing things against their normal behaviour............all of the friends and associates are allready saying what nice lads these were at colledge.


----------



## Gazzer

Spandex said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's our legal system - advocate representation and even apparently bad people are allowed one - but in the circumstances with all the video footage and witnesses it seems likely they will be found guilty don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. There's enough about yesterdays events to be outraged about without inventing future scenarios then getting outraged about them too.
Click to expand...

Pick and choose what questions you want to answer yet again, seeing a pattern now lol.


----------



## Spandex

Gazzer said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's our legal system - advocate representation and even apparently bad people are allowed one - but in the circumstances with all the video footage and witnesses it seems likely they will be found guilty don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. There's enough about yesterdays events to be outraged about without inventing future scenarios then getting outraged about them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pick and choose what questions you want to answer yet again, seeing a pattern now lol.
Click to expand...

Errr... Which question have I ignored Gaz?


----------



## Gazzer

joking bud, although it isn't a topic to jest about i must admit.


----------



## Shug750S

Drove home tonight and pass a large mosque and a TA depot about 2 miles apart.

Heavy police presence outside mosque, car, video unit (facing outwards) and bobby walking around.

TA depot nothing....

Makes you wonder who's the threat really....


----------



## Gazzer

Shug750S said:


> Drove home tonight and pass a large mosque and a TA depot about 2 miles apart.
> 
> Heavy police presence outside mosque, car, video unit (facing outwards) and bobby walking around.
> 
> TA depot nothing....
> 
> Makes you wonder who's the threat really....


well no one is going to attack a TA centre in reality, but they are expecting some backlash over this lad killed. take for example in eu the cops shot a muslim and they are attacking loads over last few days with cars set on fire etc.


----------



## Shug750S

Yeah, fair point, classic case of not thinking before posting


----------



## Gazzer

Shug750S said:


> Yeah, fair point, classic case of not thinking before posting


my syndrome ya mean.....as spandy often points out lol.


----------



## jacobmwatson

unbelieveable


----------



## Silver arrow

The thing what gets me the most is. All these Muslims who deplore our way of live, western ideals and culture, they say so much shit about it,preaching hate against Christians and the like, yet they still live here. If they hate it so much why don't they fuck off to where everyone is Muslim. Job done


----------



## SalsredTT

Been some sort of copycat attack in Paris today. Very sad.


----------



## Gazzer

Silver arrow said:


> The thing what gets me the most is. All these Muslims who deplore our way of live, western ideals and culture, they say so much shit about it,preaching hate against Christians and the like, yet they still live here. If they hate it so much why don't they fuck off to where everyone is Muslim. Job done


The majority of Muslims live a peacefull life among our communities....so the fraction you speak of are the extremists that ruin it for the good and honest Muslims. Repost when you have hit puberty maybe and can then think logically


----------



## roddy

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Unfortunately this type of thing is happening all around the world. It's sad, really is, I just want all these hate preaching individuals out our country and I want our brave boys and girls home. I know it won't stop this type of thing happening but it would be a start.
> 
> You don't even need religion now a days to radicalise these individuals.  I'm sure our thoughts go out to the family of the young man who sadly lost his life, living a normal life not in fear of these cowardly actions. We can never let these harbingers of hate break our spirits or are capacity for compassion. We must move forward, fearless in our resolve to stop these types of actions once and for all.


unfortunatly while people like you continue to hold this sort of blinkered attitude this type of hirendous incident will only increase,,, you are correct in one thing, we do not need religion to radicalise these people,, our own foreign policy will continue to do that,,,, " bring them home ",, of course and stop the murdering , maiming and destruction of people for the financial benefit of our masters then you will have peace on your streets,,,,


----------



## Bung

roddy said:


> you are correct in one thing, we do not need religion to radicalise these people,, our own foreign policy will continue to do that,,,, " bring them home ",, of course and stop the murdering , maiming and destruction of people for the financial benefit of our masters then you will have peace on your streets,,,,


Well said, and it needed to be said.


----------



## Gazzer

Roddy for PM.........


----------



## Silver arrow

Gazzer said:


> Silver arrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing what gets me the most is. All these Muslims who deplore our way of live, western ideals and culture, they say so much shit about it,preaching hate against Christians and the like, yet they still live here. If they hate it so much why don't they fuck off to where everyone is Muslim. Job done
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Muslims live a peacefull life among our communities....so the fraction you speak of are the extremists that ruin it for the good and honest Muslims. Repost when you have hit puberty maybe and can then think logically
Click to expand...

Yes you are correct, it's the way I wrote it. I wasn't trying to tar all Muslims with the same brush, I meant the radicalised ones who burn poppies/incite racial hatred. If they hate our culture so much why not go live in a Muslim country. As for the puberty comment I suggest you stop hunting foxes and maybe only shag your sister once a month! You live in middle England pal, go to a major city and see if your outlook changes, I find a lot of ethnic people are very racist towards white people, there's good and bad in every racial group,something I'm around everyday. Racial harmony will only happen when we all have the same morals/ideas of what is right and wrong.


----------



## Spandex

Silver arrow said:


> Racial harmony will only happen when we all have the same morals/ideas of what is right and wrong.


Do all white British people have the same morals or ideas of what's right and wrong? I doubt it. These things are just excuses for racism.


----------



## Gazzer

Silver arrow said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver arrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing what gets me the most is. All these Muslims who deplore our way of live, western ideals and culture, they say so much shit about it,preaching hate against Christians and the like, yet they still live here. If they hate it so much why don't they fuck off to where everyone is Muslim. Job done
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Muslims live a peacefull life among our communities....so the fraction you speak of are the extremists that ruin it for the good and honest Muslims. Repost when you have hit puberty maybe and can then think logically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are correct, it's the way I wrote it. I wasn't trying to tar all Muslims with the same brush, I meant the radicalised ones who burn poppies/incite racial hatred. If they hate our culture so much why not go live in a Muslim country. As for the puberty comment I suggest you stop hunting foxes and maybe only shag your sister once a month! You live in middle England pal, go to a major city and see if your outlook changes, I find a lot of ethnic people are very racist towards white people, there's good and bad in every racial group,something I'm around everyday. Racial harmony will only happen when we all have the same morals/ideas of what is right and wrong.
Click to expand...

LMAO......have you seen my sister? You admit you posted wrong and then attack once you get a reply. Ok so that makes you 14 or 16? Yeah full blown puberty ya plonker. I'm an Essex lad and half my family are London based so no fox hunting lol.


----------



## Gazzer

Spandex said:


> Silver arrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial harmony will only happen when we all have the same morals/ideas of what is right and wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Do all white British people have the same morals or ideas of what's right and wrong? I doubt it. These things are just excuses for racism.
Click to expand...

Moral ideas are what we are taught as kids.......so if you think all Muslims are bad then you are racist along with the parents that taught you.

NEXT.............


----------



## Silver arrow

I didn't label all Muslims bad! It's obviously a minority, as for your racist comment, Islam is a religion my dear friend you can be any colour to be an Islamic extremist. And yes white people are racist too, anyone can be racist. I'm a hard working tolerant individual, I just get incensed/angry when you see the idiots on tv spouting shit about how bad this country is when no one is actually forcing them to stay. As for the inbred comment, just fancied a pop.


----------



## Gazzer

Silver arrow said:


> I didn't label all Muslims bad! It's obviously a minority, as for your racist comment, Islam is a religion my dear friend you can be any colour to be an Islamic extremist. And yes white people are racist too, anyone can be racist. I'm a hard working tolerant individual, I just get incensed/angry when you see the idiots on tv spouting shit about how bad this country is when no one is actually forcing them to stay. As for the inbred comment, just fancied a pop.


You popped I lolled no harm done.........


----------



## roddy

strange,, lots of vile racist rhetoric here about (muslims ) people who do not like our culture to piss off back from whence they came,,, how long is it going to be before those who spout this bigoted shit to realise that in their home land they do not ask for or particularly like it when we impose ourselves on them down the barrel of a gun or dropped in from 7 miles up in the form of nuclear enriched cluster bombs etc,, ,,,,,,,, waken up people or these " atrocities " will get more and more extreme , and may even one day resemble the type of horror which your " heros " are subjecting millions of men women and children to every day [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> strange,, lots of vile racist rhetoric here about (muslims ) people who do not like our culture to piss off back from whence they came,,, how long is it going to be before those who spout this bigoted shit to realise that in their home land they do not ask for or particularly like it when we impose ourselves on them down the barrel of a gun or dropped in from 7 miles up in the form of nuclear enriched cluster bombs etc,, ,,,,,,,, waken up people or these " atrocities " will get more and more extreme , and may even one day resemble the type of horror which your " heros " are subjecting millions of men women and children to every day [smiley=bomb.gif]


Ah yes so lets posts all of the wrests problems on here.........what is ya grannies addy bud? Just in case the baddies decide to do another bombs that you suggested they do on our shores.


----------



## roddy

Gazz, as i am a fairly charitable type of chappie, ( usually :wink: ) i will accept that perhaps my wording has somehow missled you,, i am neitheer suggesting nor advocating that any bombs are dropped on " our shores ",,, but neither am i in anyway surprised, in fact i consider it inevitable , that there are individuals who are prepared to martyr them selves in retaliation / revenge to what we do to them on a hugely larger scale than anything that has been, or practically can be done on the streets of england


----------



## boost22

Very easy to slander people when we are not saints isnt it.
Call them names want them out of your country but what is it that this did to their countries ? 
Raped murdered stole my my the list is endless im sure


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> Gazz, as i am a fairly charitable type of chappie, ( usually :wink: ) i will accept that perhaps my wording has somehow missled you,, i am neitheer suggesting nor advocating that any bombs are dropped on " our shores ",,, but neither am i in anyway surprised, in fact i consider it inevitable , that there are individuals who are prepared to martyr them selves in retaliation / revenge to what we do to them on a hugely larger scale than anything that has been, or practically can be done on the streets of england


But that is exactly the crux of the problem, a few bad eggs don't like our country and expect us to change to suit them. As the old saying goes, when in Rome..............


----------



## roddy

Gazz, i am usually a fairly charitable chappie  , but honestly , are you living inside blinkers, or is it the daily mail/mirror,,, that is not the crux of the matter mate,, the crux of the matter is that they have had enough of us fking with them and their countries and commiting ongoing atrocities against their peoples,, and if people continue to believe the bullshit which is fed up to them in the daily mail / mirror/ sun etc then things are only going to get worse !!!,,, sorry mate if this is not what suits your mindset but sooner or later everyone is going to have to recognise the reality


----------



## Gazzer

Oh god m8 I never read the tabloids as all only selling tat for profit tbh. We could go round and round in circles bud tbh. Truth is what happens abroad does effect me, but not directly in my view bud. If the real IRA bomb some Brits I don't suddenly think ahh I hate all Irish folks.
At present the Jews are committing worse in the West Bank daily in the name of self preservation and backed by the yanks.


----------



## roddy

i hope you are selling lots and lots of gates mate... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> i hope you are selling lots and lots of gates mate... :wink:


Planker.... Lol. Thursday I was working at the armoury again for the plod in refitting all of the target frames they use for shooting ......nah won't say it lol.
So I am sticking upside down in not the best light with overalls and gauntlets on and bingo the biggest lump of slag drops inside the gauntlet as I am holding the frame so can't jump up and say ooooh you nasty thing. Massive burns on wrist and forearm at. Present


----------



## roddy

Gazzer said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you are selling lots and lots of gates mate... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Planker.... Lol. Thursday I was working at the armoury again for the plod in refitting all of the target frames they use for shooting ......nah won't say it lol.
> So I am sticking upside down in not the best light with overalls and gauntlets on and bingo the biggest lump of slag drops inside the gauntlet as I am holding the frame so can't jump up and say ooooh you nasty thing. Massive burns on wrist and forearm at. Present
Click to expand...

sympathies bro :x ( i can tell you , i have had burns on worse places !! )


----------



## Gazzer

Very surprised if we have. Never met bud as I was production manager for wellmans and we made heat exchangers for gas. And petrochemical.


----------



## roddy

ha ha,, we need a production manager right now mate !!! ours i a fkn idiot !!!


----------



## rustyintegrale

roddy said:


> ha ha,, we need a production manager right now mate !!! ours i a fkn idiot !!!


Whi cint fkn spill! :lol:


----------



## roddy

sorry,,itz no tha a canne spel bu' typin iz wimenz wurk [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

roddy said:


> sorry,,itz no tha a canne spel bu' typin iz wimenz wurk [smiley=bigcry.gif]


You feckin' JockansporranwieldingseeyounextTuesdaY.

x


----------



## roddy

rustyintegrale said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry,,itz no tha a canne spel bu' typin iz wimenz wurk [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You feckin' JockansporranwieldingseeyounextTuesdaY.
> 
> x
Click to expand...

huh !!  only if you are in Shetland budy


----------



## Gazzer

okay.......obviously fuck buddies :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

roddy said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry,,itz no tha a canne spel bu' typin iz wimenz wurk [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> You feckin' JockansporranwieldingseeyounextTuesdaY.
> 
> x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh !!  only if you are in Shetland budy
Click to expand...

Twunt! :lol: :lol: :lol:

When are you next down south? You owe me lunch you Jocky twazzock! :lol:


----------



## roddy

well with an invite like that it would be rude to refuse,,, asit'appens i may be down in two weeks,,, i will let you know,,,maybe drag along Gazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

roddy said:


> asit'appens i may be down in two weeks


I'll line up a few spazzy under age birds (or boys) for you Jimmy. I know a good priest, he'll fix it for you...


----------



## Skeee

Gazzer said:


> ...................... half my family are London based so no fox hunting lol.


. Well git off yer arse and sort 'em out. The bloody blighters are all across town, day and night!


----------



## roddy

rustyintegrale said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> asit'appens i may be down in two weeks
> 
> 
> 
> I'll line up a few spazzy under age birds (or boys) for you Jimmy. I know a good priest, he'll fix it for you...
Click to expand...

you too kind by far mate,, thanks for offer but burdz only thanks,, i know anything goes down your way but we are a bit old fashioned that way up here and will leave the young boys to the priest ( and you :roll: ).. 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

roddy said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> asit'appens i may be down in two weeks
> 
> 
> 
> I'll line up a few spazzy under age birds (or boys) for you Jimmy. I know a good priest, he'll fix it for you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you too kind by far mate,, thanks for offer but burdz only thanks,, i know anything goes down your way but we are a bit old fashioned that way up here and will leave the young boys to the priest ( and you :roll: ).. 8)
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy

back on topic  ,,,,, today at work,, beautiful warm sunny day, our foreman is such a prick and has fuked up so much or the job and we are at a standstill waiting for a boffin from mainland to come sort things out , so nothing to do just wander around blethering so heads off over to the smokers hut, for a blether not a smoke !! and was eventually joined by a guy i see around the site a lot,, a big fat bastd, but usually jovial enough so we starts chatting, i ask him where he is from as i could not place his accent,,,
" earth " was his reply,,,
me, ( to myself :roll: , " oh fuk , why did i bother ?,) oh yes, is that planet earth ?
fb,, yes,, 
me, is that near the coast?
fb,, kind of,,,,,,,,
at that another two guys join us, one obviously Leeeeverpoool, the other a way aye man ( geordie ) and they start on,, where mate ?,,,
fb,, one of the places which keeps you safe in your beds at night,,,,
me,, huh :? 
fb,, yes a big army barracks there 
me,,, i didnt bother asking him who he thot they were protecting us from and decided to leave when they started rabbiting on about " our heroes "


----------



## rustyintegrale

roddy said:


> back on topic  ,,,,, today at work,, beautiful warm sunny day, our foreman is such a prick and has fuked up so much or the job and we are at a standstill waiting for a boffin from mainland to come sort things out , so nothing to do just wander around blethering so heads off over to the smokers hut, for a blether not a smoke !! and was eventually joined by a guy i see around the site a lot,, a big fat bastd, but usually jovial enough so we starts chatting, i ask him where he is from as i could not place his accent,,,
> " earth " was his reply,,,
> me, ( to myself :roll: , " oh fuk , why did i bother ?,) oh yes, is that planet earth ?
> fb,, yes,,
> me, is that near the coast?
> fb,, kind of,,,,,,,,
> at that another two guys join us, one obviously Leeeeverpoool, the other a way aye man ( geordie ) and they start on,, where mate ?,,,
> fb,, one of the places which keeps you safe in your beds at night,,,,
> me,, huh :?
> fb,, yes a big army barracks there
> me,,, i didnt bother asking him who he thot they were protecting us from and decided to leave when they started rabbiting on about " our heroes "


And you guys are working on oil platforms in the North Sea? Wouldn't want to be a seagull right now... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

roddy said:


> back on topic  ,,,,, today at work,, beautiful warm sunny day, our foreman is such a prick and has fuked up so much or the job and we are at a standstill waiting for a boffin from mainland to come sort things out , so nothing to do just wander around blethering so heads off over to the smokers hut, for a blether not a smoke !! and was eventually joined by a guy i see around the site a lot,, a big fat bastd, but usually jovial enough so we starts chatting, i ask him where he is from as i could not place his accent,,,
> " earth " was his reply,,,
> me, ( to myself :roll: , " oh fuk , why did i bother ?,) oh yes, is that planet earth ?
> fb,, yes,,
> me, is that near the coast?
> fb,, kind of,,,,,,,,
> at that another two guys join us, one obviously Leeeeverpoool, the other a way aye man ( geordie ) and they start on,, where mate ?,,,
> fb,, one of the places which keeps you safe in your beds at night,,,,
> me,, huh :?
> fb,, yes a big army barracks there
> me,,, i didnt bother asking him who he thot they were protecting us from and decided to leave when they started rabbiting on about " our heroes "


One of those wish I hadn't bothered moments eh bud


----------



## roddy

no mate,, new build LPG plant in the Shetlands for french co Total, ( funded aparently by Arab money ),,,,,,,,,, the sea guls are safe enough,, but i sometimes worry for the sheep !!!


----------



## roddy

for a laugh.........


----------



## rustyintegrale

roddy said:


> for a laugh.........


You whore! :lol:


----------

